# Please help...I dont know what to do!!



## MizBee (Dec 22, 2010)

I just lost my job. We have about 1/4 of a bag of Halo and I was planning on making the switch to something even better for our chi girl. However, now that I am without any income we are going to have to scrimp to get by. I just cant do the $20 2x a month. I have 3 kids, and 2 dogs so this isn't just about my not having my daily coffee (which I never had anyways) or cutting things out to be able to afford the best..which I would gladly do. This is about finding something decent to feed, cheaply to keep a roof over our head until I can get a new job. Does anyone know of any cheaper brands of food I can feed her until I get back on my feet??

The only good news, it shouldnt be long! I have 2 inteviews for the week of the
14th!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I have heard pretty good things about 4Health which is found Tractor Supply. Here is the review & based on that I'd just stay away from the lamb & rice formula (which is only 3 stars as opposed to the others which are 4 & that is out of 5 stars btw). 

4Health Dog Food | Review and Rating


I don't know what the price is off hand but I think I remember someone saying it's incredibly reasonably price. Good luck at any rate. And I'm sorry you're having some troubles right now.  Hopefully things start looking up again for you all!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Healthwise, I think it's called, is supposed to be really affordable.

Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul (this is fine to feed to an adult, as the adult version isn't nearly as good quality),

Or, are you a member of Costco? Kirkland brand foods are really quite decent if you are on a tight budget...its like 40 lbs for $40 or less and gosh, you could practically feed a single chi on that for a year LOL. 

Getting a bigger bag of food will help cut costs too -- just be sure to seal off part of it from air and keep a smaller bag of it accessible for daily use so the rest of it stays fresh. 

I'm really sorry to hear about your job and I hope something new comes up sooner than later...hugs and it will be ok.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I may be the only one who will say this.. :lol: but if its only a few weeks I would buy what you can afford and not stress about it even grocery store brands will suffice for an emergency period. Halo is a good food so you have been feeding your dog well for some time, I don't think a few weeks is going to be very detrimental.

Also I don't know the depth of your situation but I wanted to tell you that very often people donate quality kibble to food banks ( I know we have!!) Not saying you need a FB but just thought I would toss that out there. Our local pet food store has a bin at the front to accept donations and they route it to the various agencies and food banks


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

Hope things are looking up for you soon & good luck with the job interviews 

It might be worth having a look if there are any end of date specials at your pet store too. I just picked up 2 bags of Evo for the price of one because they were nearing their sell by date, but that will depend on your local store.

Another option could be to prepare your own food for a while provided the pups have no allergies. We went through quite a lean time a few years ago when we had a Bullmastiff with a sensitive stomach (very expensive to feed!) and I would boil him up a big pot of pets chicken mince, rice & vegies like potatoes, pumpkin, carrots & peas. Not the best food ever but it was what we could afford & kept him in great condition. You might even find some good recipes on the internet for home made pet food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your situation! You should email The Honest Kitchen & Ziwipeak companies asking for samples to try encouraging them that you are looking for a good quality food to change to. ZP sends out a nice size sample and if you get a few free samples, it might tide you over til you go back to work. You could try asking for free samples at other top-quality companies. It doesn't hurt to ask. Also, you could try to find coupons on line to use at Tractor Supply if you go that route. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I would also suggest 4Health. It's pretty price comparable to Wal-Mart available foods.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Wellness, and Halo will send samples if you email them. Also natures recipe. That will help you get by. And you can check ebay for coupons.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't help regards what to feed but just wanna send good luck wishes for your upcoming interviews.

Deme x


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, I also heard that if you call your local Wal-Mart and ask that there is a scheduled day each week that they give away the bags of food that got opened during shipping/stocking.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Call your local animal shelter or humane society and tell them you lost your job and your circumstances. They often keep food to donate for situations like this.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i just opened a new bag of Ziwipeak and my Minnie seems to have allergies from the Lamb flavor. she has been itchy ever since i been feeding her the lamb. i feed them all out of the same bowl, so hard for me to feed seperate, they are so used to it, so, i am now planning on sticking to buying the Venison and Venison with fish Ziwi. so, if you would like i can send you some Lamb Ziwipeak, just message me if you want it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

elaina said:


> i just opened a new bag of Ziwipeak and my Minnie seems to have allergies from the Lamb flavor. she has been itchy ever since i been feeding her the lamb. i feed them all out of the same bowl, so hard for me to feed seperate, they are so used to it, so, i am now planning on sticking to buying the Venison and Venison with fish Ziwi. so, if you would like i can send you some Lamb Ziwipeak, just message me if you want it


Elaine - what a very sweet and generous offer!! How nice of you to offer that. What goes around comes around, I firmly believe that.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Elaine - what a very sweet and generous offer!! How nice of you to offer that. What goes around comes around, I firmly believe that.


thanks Tracy, i really would be very happy to give the lamb ziwi to someone who could really use it. my girls really seem to like the venison better, ( they are spoiled girls), just thought i would vary it up alittle but none of them are really liking the lamb. 
so , they will be happy that i give it away too. lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Elaine, I just bought an 11-lb bag of what was supposed to be Lamb, but they sent me the venison & fish. Disappointed, I called them to tell them about it & they gave me $10.00 back. I decided to keep it instead of going through the hassle of returning it.
How much Lamb do you have/or want to get rid of? I will trade you out with the Venison & Fish for it if you want, as I know this stuff is expensive.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> Elaine, I just bought an 11-lb bag of what was supposed to be Lamb, but they sent me the venison & fish. Disappointed, I called them to tell them about it & they gave me $10.00 back. I decided to keep it instead of going through the hassle of returning it.
> How much Lamb do you have/or want to get rid of? I will trade you out with the Venison & Fish for it if you want, as I know this stuff is expensive.


sending you a PM  ( i still have not heard back from Mizbee, so not sure when or if i will hear back from her )

** Mizbee, the bags of ziwipeak come in 2 sizes, 11 pound and 2.2 pound. i can send you 2 pounds if you want it. it will not be in original bag, it will be in well sealed up baggies. let me know if you want it , you will have to let me know sometime this week, as i am going away on March 16 and will be busy the last couple days before i go away., so let me know. i hope you can use the ziwi. its the best food


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am also happy to help you (if you want to PM me) with resume, interview and follow up tips, etc. 

I have been 25 years with a major corporation (I do not openly mention the name on forums but can share with you privately) and have a great deal of experience in such things.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

The wealth of generosity on this forum warms my heart.

You ladies are the best.

Karen, I may pester you about resumes in the coming months :] It's my weakest point and you seem like the go-to-gal around here for that advice.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

KittyD said:


> I may be the only one who will say this.. :lol: but if its only a few weeks I would buy what you can afford and not stress about it even grocery store brands will suffice for an emergency period. Halo is a good food so you have been feeding your dog well for some time, I don't think a few weeks is going to be very detrimental.
> 
> Also I don't know the depth of your situation but I wanted to tell you that very often people donate quality kibble to food banks ( I know we have!!) Not saying you need a FB but just thought I would toss that out there. Our local pet food store has a bin at the front to accept donations and they route it to the various agencies and food banks


I agree fully with you Kitty. We had to do that. It was distasteful to me, but honestly, I can't tell that it hurt the dogs a bit. You do what you have to do. And I am so sorry to hear about your losing your job.



Brodysmom said:


> Elaine - what a very sweet and generous offer!! How nice of you to offer that. What goes around comes around, I firmly believe that.


Yes Elaine, that is VERY generous. Thank you for your kindness.



jesuschick said:


> I am also happy to help you (if you want to PM me) with resume, interview and follow up tips, etc.
> 
> I have been 25 years with a major corporation (I do not openly mention the name on forums but can share with you privately) and have a great deal of experience in such things.


Karen, how wonderful! You ladies are awesome!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Even as a raw feeder, I too will agree with those who say it won't make much difference if you have to feed a cheapo brand for a few weeks. Most nutritional deficiencies come from being on a poor diet for an extensive amount of time, at least longer than a few weeks. As long as you still have some of the good stuff left to make the transition itself nice and slow to avoid an upset tummy, a lil Alpo or Ol Roy (*Ducks and hides to avoid the millions of forum slaps and punches*) won't hurt short term; then you can wean them right back onto the good stuff when finances are looking up.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

When I was working three jobs and hard pressed to buy gas let alone dog food, I stretched my big dogs' medium quality food with lower quality food. I know this isn't a solution for the long run, but it might be better than just switching over to a cheap brand.


----------

